# Battery Terminal Protectant



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

*Battery Terminal Protectant??*

Do you guys put anything on your battery terminals? I just cleaned mine because they were all corroded and thought about maybe putting equipment bearing grease on them, will this help?...what do you put on yours?


----------



## LDA (Oct 12, 2005)

Fliud film works great...got mine from the free sample offer, just bought some more.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

i have a tub of dielectric grease I smear all over them. I also cut off all the plastic crap GM puts on the ends and use a bolt with a nut to clamp better.


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

I've been useing the dielectric grease as well, though fluid film may replace that. If you want something that won't come off on the sleeve of your coat the first time you need to reach across the top of the battery...the autoparts store has some stuff for spraying over and around the distributor cap to keep moisture out. It sets up as it dries and will seal the terminals/clamps.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

there is actually a battery terminal grease that allows electric to flow through. Be careful with the Dielectric grease as it is non conductive and you might be with a vehicle that won't start.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

although the name escapes me at the moment there is an aresol spray that coats the battery connections with a thick red coating, can also be used for various others such as starter solinoid ect. ill post the name when it comes to me


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

im pretty sure that red spray is just called Battery Terminal spray

I used some synthetic grease last year, still looks like the day I put it on there, even on the exposed plow.


----------



## Fastech (Nov 19, 2005)

I have had good luck using Permatex Battery Cleaner/Sealer.

http://www.permatex.com/products/prodidx.asp?automotive=yes&f_call=get_item&item_no=80370


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

that red stuff is the best.


----------



## markq (Sep 22, 2005)

*I wonder........*

I saw some stuff the other day at Wally's world in a little bottle, it was liquid electrical tape.......do you think tis would work?


----------



## Fastech (Nov 19, 2005)

The Permatex Battery Sealer is red and you spray it on the terminals. Works great.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

markq said:


> I saw some stuff the other day at Wally's world in a little bottle, it was liquid electrical tape.......do you think tis would work?


no- net well. temp outside it too low and it's not ment for that.

Use the terminal spray or Fluid Film. The terminal spray is acid neutralising so I would recomend that once your posts start gassing. Any good auto parts store should have a can- it will last for years.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

hey, thanks guys for all the help...i went into Pep Boys and they didnt have any of the red stuff...or grease for that matter..so i'm gonna go to the local auto store down the road tomorrow.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

dirt digger said:


> hey, thanks guys for all the help...i went into Pep Boys and they didnt have any of the red stuff...or grease for that matter..so i'm gonna go to the local auto store down the road tomorrow.


Pep Boys Auto Zone they all suck !!! Support your local Napa. I boycotted all the cut rate dumps, they never "EVER" have what I need including oil for the diesel . I mean what the frig man, there a parts store and they dont have didly.
Fluid Film is great and so Is dielectric grease. Allways grease up the plow and spreader connections every time as well.
Todd


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

T-MAN said:


> Pep Boys Auto Zone they all suck !!! Support your local Napa. I boycotted all the cut rate dumps, they never "EVER" have what I need including oil for the diesel . I mean what the frig man, there a parts store and they dont have didly.
> Fluid Film is great and so Is dielectric grease. Allways grease up the plow and spreader connections every time as well.
> Todd


You know Pep Boys has been around since the 1920's? got a can of "Good as Gold" water pump grease from 1933 sitting on my desk!
Napa is WAY overpriced in my area, Autozone usually has what I need. CAP too. Go with who has what you need for what you want to pay. No need to pay an extra $100 for a starter just to support the "local " Napa guys IMHO.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I got to my local rebuilder to get my starters and alternators.
At least they know what they are looking at, god forbid the kid at the counter at Pep Boys cant figure out where the part is in the computer


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

justme- said:


> You know Pep Boys has been around since the 1920's? got a can of "Good as Gold" water pump grease from 1933 sitting on my desk!
> Napa is WAY overpriced in my area, Autozone usually has what I need. CAP too. Go with who has what you need for what you want to pay. No need to pay an extra $100 for a starter just to support the "local " Napa guys IMHO.


My local Napa is the same way, over priced. I buy nothing from them unless I need it and they are the only place that has it. I get better prices from my local GM dealer


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

spray gasket sealant by permatex works very well, almost the same as "the red stuff"


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

I use those little felt washers they sell you when you buy a new battery , believe it or not they work pretty good and there is no mess.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

i used that red spray. seems to stay real sticky and does not dry. i could have sworn that it was supposed to dry hard and seal out everything.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Fluid Film! Spray on your battery terminal, on your pump terminal and anything you need to move, slide, lube or slick up. This stuff is amazing!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

markq said:


> I saw some stuff the other day at Wally's world in a little bottle, it was liquid electrical tape.......do you think tis would work?


I think that stuff will work fine. It dries to a rubbery coating a lot like the rubbery grip material you would apply to tool handles.


----------

